# هل انت خبير في مجال عملك ؟ حدثنا عن خبرتك .



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

كثير منا يمارس اختصاص معين ويبرع به بل يبتكر فيه ويصبح خبيرا في تخصصه .

اذا كنت كذلك حدثنا عن خبرتك في مجال عملك .

دعوة لاصحاب الخبرات من اجل تبادل المعلومات بين اعضاء الملتقى .

البغدادي :75: .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع ممتاز اخي المشرف وان شاء الله ان تكون انت اول من يتحدث عن خبرته ومن ثم نحن ان شاء الله وذلك من باب التقديم والاحترام المتبادل.


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (9 أغسطس 2007)

سؤال قوي يا اخ المشرف
من يقول انا خبير فو حتما مغرور 
و لكن ثمة امكانية عرض اسلوب العمل 
و الاعمال تختلف من الاعمال العادية الى اخرى طارئة الى ثالثة تحضيرية
و هناك ايضا الاستعجالية و هنا يجب السيطرة على الموقف لان الامر مفزع
و كل ذلك يدخل في ابواب الصيانة 
على كل حال سؤال ينبئ عن تجديد و حث عن بعث روح عملية في المنتدى
نرجو المشاركة الكثيفة و للحديث و الاحداث بقية و تتمة ان شاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2007)

م. محمد عبد الحميد قال:


> سؤال قوي يا اخ المشرف
> من يقول انا خبير فو حتما مغرور
> و لكن ثمة امكانية عرض اسلوب العمل
> و الاعمال تختلف من الاعمال العادية الى اخرى طارئة الى ثالثة تحضيرية
> ...



تحياتي .

انا اقصد من لديه خبرة في مجال معين طبعا حسب تخصصه ان يضعها في قسم الخبرات لأجل تبادل

الخبرات والمعلومات الهندسية .:3: 

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي المشرف على موضوعك الذي يحمل بطياته تبادل الخبرات بين الاعضاء الطيبين في هذا الملتقى الطيب.

اخي الفاضل م.محمد عبد الحميد اسمح لي بتعليق بسيط وارجو ان تتقبله مني بكل رحابة صدر:
حين يكون الشخص لديه معلومات ويفتقر للترابط والاحتكاك مع الزملاء واغفال المعلومات عنهم وكذلك اظهار قوة مالديه من معلومات امام الضعفاء او كل من ليس لديه خبره في مجال هذا الشخص، فنطلق عليه مغرور وكاتم للعلم.

خبرتي بسيطة في مجال الهندسة الطبية وتقتصر على بعض الاختصاصات اذكرها لكم بشكل مبسط
1 مجال غسيل الكلى: عملت في مجال الصيانة وكذلك المبيعات(كل ما يلزم جلسة غسيل الكلى)
2 تجهيز ومبيعات(اجهزة ومستهلكات) : العمليات( اجهزة كي كهربائي، طاولات عمليات....) والعناية الحثيثة والقلبية( اجهزة مراقبة مرضى، صدمة كهربية...) وقسم المواليد والخداج.
3 تخصص في اجهزة العناية التنفسية والعناية التمريضية المنزلية من حيث تزويد اجهزة بالبيع او التاجير والصيانة، بالاضافة لجميع المستهلكات التابعة لها.
4 صيانة لبعض اجهزة المختبرات واجهزة التعقيم المركزي واجهزة العلاج الطبيعي، ولكن هذه بصورة طارئة فقط.
اجهزة الاسنان عملت بها بشكل بسيط جدا ولكن المشرف الغالي قد اثرى قسم الهندسة الطبية بما لديه من علم واسع- ماشاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله- وانا حاليا اقوم بمتابعة هذه المواضع الغنية بالمعلومات حيث انه ان شاء الله في المستقبل لا بد ان تكون ضمن اهتماماتنا.

5 الخبرة الجديدة وهي ادخال الرعاية الصحية في غير المستشفيات او العيادات بل الى كل منطقة بها اكتظاظ بشري مثل الاسواق الكبيرة والمطارات والطائرات والمصانع والفنادق، حيث لابد من وجود تقنيات طبية مساعدة في حالة اي طارئ قد يحدث وذلك لعلاج المصاب لحين وصول المسعفين.

6خبرات تطبيقية لم اعمل بها لغايةالان لعدم توفر الطلب عليها ولكن مارستها عمليا لمدة 8 شهور تقريبا ولا زلت اتابعها لغاية الان وهي انظمة التصوير الطبي والعلاج الاشعاعي .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وسيم الغزي (11 أغسطس 2007)

اعزائي المهندسين العرب.. اود في البداية تقديم شكري وعميق امتناني للتواصل الرائع من الاخوة المشتركين..
عندي طلب بسيط وهو فتح مجال نقاش وتبادل معلومات فيما يخص قسم الفحص الهندسي ومايسمى Qa/qc وهو قسم مهم جدا والان الشركات الكبرى لايمكنها الاستغناء عنه وايضا في ادارة اي مشروع لايمكن الاستغناء عن المستندات الخاصة بهذا القسم..
لذلك اود مشاركة زملائي فيمن يرغب بتبادل الخبرات بهذا المجال ونقوم بفتح باب المشاركة بهذا التخصص بالذات..
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

وسيم الغزي قال:


> اعزائي المهندسين العرب.. اود في البداية تقديم شكري وعميق امتناني للتواصل الرائع من الاخوة المشتركين..
> عندي طلب بسيط وهو فتح مجال نقاش وتبادل معلومات فيما يخص قسم الفحص الهندسي ومايسمى Qa/qc وهو قسم مهم جدا والان الشركات الكبرى لايمكنها الاستغناء عنه وايضا في ادارة اي مشروع لايمكن الاستغناء عن المستندات الخاصة بهذا القسم..
> لذلك اود مشاركة زملائي فيمن يرغب بتبادل الخبرات بهذا المجال ونقوم بفتح باب المشاركة بهذا التخصص بالذات..
> مع تحياتي للجميع



اخي الكريم وسيم الغزي .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك واهلأ وسهلأ .

فعلا نحن بصدد المشاركة بتبادل الخبرات في جميع الأختصاصات الهندسية .

وننتظر منك المساهمة :77: .

البغدادي .


----------



## وسيم الغزي (11 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي اخي شكري .. ولاتنسى اسمي وسيم الغزي!!
على اية حال ساقوم بتحضير موضوع مهم في هذا المجال وساكتبه لكم وانشاء الله باقرب فرصة سابعثه لكم ليستفاد منه جميع الاخوة هنا من المهندسين المختصين في هذا المجال
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني وزملائي
مشكورين على المشاركة ولكن هذا الموضوع يحتاج لنقاش ومتابعة للاهمية.
ارجومن كل الزملاء التفاعل ودعوة جميع الاعضاء للمشاركة.
بارك الله فيكم جميعا.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 أغسطس 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> اخواني وزملائي
> مشكورين على المشاركة ولكن هذا الموضوع يحتاج لنقاش ومتابعة للاهمية.
> ارجومن كل الزملاء التفاعل ودعوة جميع الاعضاء للمشاركة.
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا.


اكرر ما سبق...:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*خبرتي في مجال معين من خلال ورشة صيانة المكائن*


التأكل بالسحق (Fretting Corrosion ).

ان السحق هو التاكل الذي يحصل في منطقة الأتصال بين معدنين . عندما تكون معرضة الى حمل 

خارجي وعندما تكون هناك حركة اهتزازية او انزلاق بينهما ويظهر هذا التلف بشكل حفر او اخاديد في 

سطح المعدن , محاطة بنواتج التاكل ويحدث بين المحامل وعمود الدوران او بين المحامل ومناطق 

تثبيتها بالهيكل , والأجزاء المربوطة بالبراغي والأجزاء المشابهة لها .

يحدث التاكل بالسحق نتيجة الفشل الكبير الذي يصيب سطح المعدن وتكوين الدقائق الأوكسيدية .

ويؤدي هذا التاكل احيانا الى الألتصاق التام بين سطحي المعدن وتوقفهما عن الحركة او يؤدي الى 

ارتخاء الأجزاء المتعشقة وتنتج زيادة في الأهتزاز ثم الكسر بسبب الكلال Fatigue Fracture ثم

الأرتخاء وحدوث انفعال زائد , وبعدها حدوث الحفر والتاكل .

ان التاكل بالسحق يتكون في السطح الفاصل لتلامس بين الهيكل والمحمل الكروي Ball Bearing 

والعمود المثبت منما يحدث الفشل والأنهيار .

اسباب حدوث السحق الميكانيكي :

1- وجود حمل مسلط على السطح الفاصل بين جزئي المعدن .
2- وجود حركة اهتزازية او متكررة بين سطحي المعدن .
3- ان يكون الحمل المسلط والحركة النسبية كافيتين لحصول الأنزلاق ومن ثم التشويه اللدن عند السطح .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ليس من باب الغرور ولكنها من باب الثقه العاليه بالخبره التي احملها في مجال صيانه الاجهزه المنزليه سواء اكانت كهربائيه او ميكانيكيه 

 فانا بعون الله على استعاداد للاجابه عن اي سوال يتعلق باي عطل في تلك الاجهزه المنزليه

ولكي يكون هذا التواصل بناء وايجابي اردت التحدث ( Seal ) . 
وهي عباره عن اسطوانه قصيره .الطول الغالب لها 4 ملم متر والقطر الداخلي والخارجي يختلف من جهاز الى اخر فائدها تمنع تسرب الماء من خلال عمود الدوران الخاص بدوران الماء في الغساله المنزليه تصنع من البلاستك المطاطي ويحيط القطر الداخلي نابض دائري .

تلف هذا الجزء من الغساله يسبب مشاكله كثيره منها تسرب الماء من الحوض الى ماطور الحركه مما يسبب في عطله او تسرب الماء الى الاجهزه الميكانيكيه الاخرى مما يسبب في زياده سرعه اكسدتها وتلفها
كما ان الماء المتسرب يمر عبر الشفت الناقل للحركه مما يسبب تلفه ايظا

اسباب تلف seal
1 وضع ماء يغلي الى درجه كبيره في الغساله مما يؤثر على الماده المطاطيه وننصح بوضع الماء الدافيء
2 من الملاحظ وخاصه في الاماكن السكنيه الشعبيه وضع كميه من او البنزين مع الماء لسهوله وسرعه تنظيف ملابس عمل العمال ذو الاحتكاك بالمواد الدهنيه ( مثل فني تصليح السيارات ) مما يودي الى تلف ذلك الجزء وننصح بعدم استخدام هذه الطريقة .
3 بعض مواد التنظيف لها فاعليه على تصلب او زياده مطاطية seal
4 تلف النابض المحيط بالقطر الدخلي نتيجه الاكسده
5 لا انصح بترك غساله البيت بدون اشتغال لفتره طويله فهذا يؤدي الى زياده تصلب ذلك الجوء مما يودي الى فقده وضيفته الاصليه .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ م.ضياء الدين .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

بالرغم من ان الأجهزة المنزلية في العراق اصبحت معمرة ولا تعطل نهائيا بسبب عدم وجود الكهرباء.

لكننا سنستفاد من خبرتك مستقبلا .

ولك كل تقديري واعتزازي على مساهمتك الجميلة والمفيدة .

البغدادي .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المتابعة وكذلك على المعلومات المفيدة...


----------



## ياسر أنور (15 أغسطس 2007)

أعزائى جميعا
لدى خبرة تتعدى 14 سنة فى مجال مخازن قطع الغيار وبرامج الكمبيوتر الخاصة بذلك مثل Fox Pro , Platinum for windows ,SAP M&S وذلك بالاضافة لآحتراف العمل على برامج Excel ,Access and visual basic وقد تلقيت تدريبات عديدة فى ال TPM و IWS
وقد أكتسبت هذه الخبرة من خلال عملى مع شركة بروكتر وجامبل مصر وبروكتر وجامبل نيجيريا وبروكتر وجامبل جنوب افريقيا و يونيليفر مصر وكذلك فقد تلقيت بعض التدريبات لدى بروكتر وجامبل المانيا ولذلك اود من الجميع الا يتردد فى طلب اى مساعدة فى هذه المجالات ANWAR_YASSER***********


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

ياسر أنور قال:


> أعزائى جميعا
> لدى خبرة تتعدى 14 سنة فى مجال مخازن قطع الغيار وبرامج الكمبيوتر الخاصة بذلك مثل Fox Pro , Platinum for windows ,SAP M&S وذلك بالاضافة لآحتراف العمل على برامج Excel ,Access and visual basic وقد تلقيت تدريبات عديدة فى ال TPM و IWS
> وقد أكتسبت هذه الخبرة من خلال عملى مع شركة بروكتر وجامبل مصر وبروكتر وجامبل نيجيريا وبروكتر وجامبل جنوب افريقيا و يونيليفر مصر وكذلك فقد تلقيت بعض التدريبات لدى بروكتر وجامبل المانيا ولذلك اود من الجميع الا يتردد فى طلب اى مساعدة فى هذه المجالات ANWAR_YASSER***********




اهلأ وسهلأ وعلى الرحب والسعة .

ونرحب بك .

عزيزي ياسر انور .

نحن نريد منك مساهمة باي خبرة في اي مجال من اختصاصك لتكون ظاهرة يكتسبها الأخرين :15: .

ننتظر منك مشاركة :77: .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع مفيد جدا .. اسأل الله ان يبارك فيه

إدارة المشاريع .. مسمى لتخصص شامل يهتم بالدرجة الاولى بتنفيذ مشروع ما في وقته المحدد وبالتكلفة المادية المقررة له وبمواصفات ودرجة جوده معينه، عن طريق التنسيق والتخطيط والتحكم والاشراف والمتابعة بين الافراد والمجموعات المشتركة في مشروع ما.

المشروع هو عدد من المهام المشتركة والقابلة للتنفيذ، في الغالب يحتوي على طرفين رئيسين مالك المشروع و الفريق الاستشاري والتنفيذي للمشروع .. وقد يطول الشرح في هذا الباب.
اذن المشروع هو مجموعة من المهام .. بمعنى ان مهمة نقل مواد معينة من مكان الى اخر لا تعد مشروعا وانما هي مهمه ولكن نقل المواد ففرزها فتصنيفها فإعادة ترتيبها في مخزن معين يعد مشروعا.

تتنوع انواع المشاريع على حسب نوع الخدمة او المنتج النهائي .. فهناك مشاريع تجارية ومشاريع استثمارية ومشاريع تشييد ومشاريع صناعية ...الخ

يتلخص دور ادارة المشروع بتنسيق وتخطيط والتحكم بأعمال هذا المشروع او ذاك وقد يكون من مهامهم موازنة التنسيق لأكثر من مشروع مجتمعا، كما ان من المهام لإدارة المشاريع مهام ادارية ومهام محاسباتية ومهام مالية ومهام انسانية ومهام اشرافية.

هناك خواص لإدارة المشروع لكي تكون اقرب الى النجاح ولكي يكون اداءها مقبولا منها الثقة في النفس، الخبرة، الاستشارة، المعرفة، بعد النظر، وجود النظرة التكاملية، الحزم، الانظباط، التنظيم، عدم الاهمال وتأجيل عمل اليوم الى الغد، مهارة المفاوضة، العلاقات العامه، حسن العرض والتقديم ...الخ

لادارة المشاريع مراحل وعمليات منها عمليات بداية المشروع، وعمليات التخطيط وعمليات التنفيذ وعمليات المراقبة والتحكم وعمليات الاقفال للمشروع .. لكل من هذه العمليات اعمال وعمليات منوطه بها لا يسع المجال لذكرها.

اتمنى ان يكون ما ذكرته مفيدا


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (16 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع ممتاز و ياريت يتقسم عالتخصصات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم والعزيز ابو صالح .
تحية طيبة .

والله نورّت قسم الخبرات بهذه المشاركة الفاعلة والغنية بما تحتوي على خبرة محترف .

صدقني الأن بدأ لي واصحا عن مهام ادارة المشاريع واهميته في الأنتاج والبناء من تخطيط ومتابعة

في جميع المراحل .

واهم شئ استخلصته من خبرتك هي :


هناك خواص لإدارة المشروع لكي تكون اقرب الى النجاح ولكي يكون اداءها مقبولا منها الثقة في النفس، الخبرة، الاستشارة، المعرفة، بعد النظر، وجود النظرة التكاملية، الحزم، الانظباط، التنظيم، عدم الاهمال وتأجيل عمل اليوم الى الغد، مهارة المفاوضة، العلاقات العامه، حسن العرض والتقديم ...الخ

جزاك الله خيرا واحسان .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*قابلية تشغيل سبائك الالمنيوم .*

السلام عليكم .

خبرة اخرى اضيفها من خلال تعاملي في تشغيل سبائك الالمنيوم لعمل بعض قطع الغيار المختلفة لتصنيع

لاجزاء المكائن والاجهزة المختلفة .

حيث ان قابلية تشغيل سبائك الالمنيوم على المكائن العامة ( كالمخارط والفرايز ووسائل تشغيل اخرى )

تتحكم بها عوامل كثيرة اهمها :

1- السبيكة من حيث تركيبها الكمياوي وتركيبها الذري .

2- طريقة السبك والتي تؤثر على ابعاد المنتج وعملية التصليد وخواص سطح المنتج سواء كان السطح
املس اي دقة تشطيب عالية او بعض الخشونة .

3- احتواء السبيكة على مواد غير معدنية كالسيليكون الذي يؤثر على التشغيل حيث يجعلها صلدة 
وقاسية والتي تؤثر بدورها على اداة القطع كاقلام القطع او البرايم وغيرها التي تستخدم للتشغيل .
وايضا في حالة احتواء السبيكة على عناصر معدنية كالنحاس او مغنيسيوم سوف يؤثر على صلادة 
السبيكة وبدوره يقلل من كثافة الرايش وصرف وقت اضافي في زمن التشغيل .

لذا يرعى عند صب الالمنيوم في القوالب الرملية خلو الألمنييوم من هذه العناصر .

انشاء الله قد استفدتم .


البغدادي:5:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

طارق طه القبانى قال:


> الموضوع ممتاز و ياريت يتقسم عالتخصصات



اخي الكريم .

لنجمع مالدينا من خبرات وبأختصاصات هندسية متنوعة ليكون ملتقى الخبرات العربية وان شاء اللة

اذا نجحت التجربة سوف نقسم الأختصاصات لمختلف فروع الهندسة .

وهذا يعتمد على مدى مساهمتكم ومشاركاتكم لتطوير هذا القطاع .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## maae (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لله الحمد لدي خبرة تنفيذ منشات مدنية (هيكل +تشطيبات) من الالف الي الياء بالاضافة الي صيانه المباني ولله الحمد والشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

maae قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لله الحمد لدي خبرة تنفيذ منشات مدنية (هيكل +تشطيبات) من الالف الي الياء بالاضافة الي صيانه المباني ولله الحمد والشكر




اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك .

اذن اخي الكريم حدثنا عن ما اكتسبته من خبرة في مجال عملك .:77: 

والله الموفق .:63: 


البغدادي .:55:


----------



## باسم مرزوق (23 أغسطس 2007)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع وهو موضوع يستاهل الكلام فيه 
وانا خريج معهد مساحة وبتوفيق الله اصبحت خبرة فى هذا المجال كما اننى اجيد
الاوتوكاد وجميع اجهزة المساحة من الالف الى الياء


----------



## مسجل عام حضرموت (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً طبعاً أنا مهندس شبكات كمبيوتر و قد قمت بتركيب و صيانة و إدارة عدة شبكات في مؤسسات و مراكز و بعض الجامعات كما أنني مدرس علوم الحاسوب و الصيانة نسأل من الله الإعانة و التوفيق


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ----------------الاخوه الاعزاء
لدي خبره متواضعه في مجال تكرير النفط ومتخصص في وحدة التكسير بالهيدروجين ومستعد لاعطاء اي معلومه اعرفها خدمة لاخواني المهندسين العرب وابتغاء مرضاة الله------------------عبدالكريم البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

عبدالكريم البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ----------------الاخوه الاعزاء
> لدي خبره متواضعه في مجال تكرير النفط ومتخصص في وحدة التكسير بالهيدروجين ومستعد لاعطاء اي معلومه اعرفها خدمة لاخواني المهندسين العرب وابتغاء مرضاة الله------------------عبدالكريم البغدادي



اهلأ وسهلأ ومرحبا .

الأخ الفاضل عبد الكريم البغدادي .

حدثنا عن خبرة اكسبتها في عملك حتى ولو كانت بسيطة لتكن فائدة يكتسبها الأخرين .

جزاك الله خيرا .:55: 

البغدادي


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم -------------------------- الاخ المشرف
وحدة التكسير بالهيدروجين هي وحده تكميليه في مصافي النفط في العالم وباختصار شديد جدا تستخدم لانتاج المشتقات النفطيه الخفيفه وذلك بهدرجة واعادة تكرير مخلفات النفط الخام الناتجه من وحدات التكرير وهي ذات تكنلوجيا متطوره وعموما تستخدم هكذا وحدات في الدول المستهلكه للنفط وذلك للاستغلال الامثل للنفط الخام 0 وانا مستعدللاجابه عن اي سوال محدد في هذا المجال
مع فائق شكري وتقديري------------------
عبدالكريم البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل عبدالكريم البغدادي .

تحياتي .

تسلم لنا وماقصرت وان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا .

البغدادي .


----------



## عبدالكريم البغدادي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم --------------الاخ شكري 
اشكر حسن ردك
عبدالكريم البغدادي


----------



## علي محمود فراج (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .. انا مهندس معماري خبرة 14 سنة ببرنامج الاوتوكاد و مستعد للاجابة عن اية استفسار يخص الاوتوكاد .. بمعني انك اذا وقفت بالماوس علي اية قائمة رئيسية او فرعية او اية ايكونة و طلبت مني شرح لها او اية استفسار عنها ستجد الاجابة ...و قبل ان يتهمني احد بالغرور اخبركم بسر التفوق الي حد الابداع ... السر هو " و اتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله " ... اذا ابتغيت بعلمك مرضاة الله و لم تبخل به فسياتيك العلم من حيث لا تدري ...و اقسم لكم اني بتطبيق هذا المبدا اصبحت - رغم اني معماري - اصبحت اجيد التصميم الانشائي ب working stress method , و اجيد استخدام برنامج التصميم الانشائي sap 2000 nonlinear و استفدت جدا من خبرتي بالاوتوكاد في رسم المنشأ ثنائي او ثلاثي الابعاد كاملا في الاوتوكاد و ادخاله الي ال sap و عملت لمدة عامين مصمم انشائي في مكتب استشاري بالمملكة العربية السعودية ...و اقسم لكم بالله العظيم اني بالاضافة لذلك عملت ايضا في نفس المكتب الاستشاري في وظيفة مساح و اجيد استخدام الجهاز المساحي Leica 407 TotalStation و اجيد استخدام البرامج المساحية ذات الصلة و المستخدمة في تحويل و نقل ال data من و الي الجهاز وهذه الرامج هي ( AutoCAD ,Liscad,Serfer,Leica survey Office ) و اجيد اعداد الميزانية الشبكية باستخدام ال Liscad و الSerfer ...... وهنا لا مجال للغرور و ارجو من الاخوة الا يذكروا كلمة الغرور في هذا الملتقي المحترم ...الذي لا مجال فيه للذين ينصرفون عن الموضوع الرئيسي و مدي نفعه و فائدته - ينصرفون عنه ليتحدثوا عن الغرور و العقد النفسية و مشاكل الطفولة ...
ارجوكم يا اخواني ... من دخل الي هذا الملتقي فوجد شيئا نافعا فلياخذ منه و لا يبخل بالدعاء للرحمن ان يجزي من قدمه خيرا ... و من كان لديه شيئا نافعا فلا يبخل به و له من الكريم المثوبة و من ليس عنده شيئ يعطيه و لا يحتاج شيئا ياخذه فليرحنا منه و من تعليقاته المحبطه و ليذهب الي " ملتقي الشباب الروش " ...
اعود الي الخبرة و اذكر بكل الشكر و العرفان اساتذتي بجامعة اسيوط الذين حرصوا ان يدرس طالب العمارة كورس خرسانة و steel و soil و foundation و هندسة صحية و مساحة و تكييف و من اراد ان يطلع علي الكورس فله ذلك علما اني لست ادري اذا كان الكورس تغير بعد عام 1997
اعرف اني اطلت و أأسف لذلك ... و لكن هذا الملتقي هو نموذج رائع لما ينبغي ان يكون عليه المهندون المسلمون العرب ... و كماقال النبي الكريم محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم " المسلم كالغيث اينما حل نفع " و علماؤنا الاوائل كانوا يجمعون بين الطب و الهندسة و الفلك و الرياضيات و نحن نقول مغرور عن من يجيد تخصص واحد فقط ؟؟؟ سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك نشهد ان لا اله الا انت نستغفرك و نتوب اليك ...والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ علي محمود .

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما .

نحن فخورين بأمكانيتك وقدرتك في عمل المستحيل نحو الغد المشرق .

نسأل الله ان تكون ذخرا لنا في رفد الأخرين بخبرتك الواسعة .

نتمنى لك التوفيق والتقدم .

البغدادي.:56:


----------



## The Expert (15 أكتوبر 2007)

نظرا" لأهمية معرفة إنتاجية العمالة فى المشاريع الانشائية بغرض تسعير المشاريع فى المناقصات , فأرجو من القائمين على المنتدى الاهتمام بذك الموضوع المهم جدا" والطلب من المشاركين ارسال ما لديهم من معدلات بغية الوصول الى معدلات إنتاجيه تساعد المهتمين بمجال المقاولات عموما"مثال على ذلك إنتاجية نجار مسلح مع مساعده فى اليوم(8ساعات) كم متر مكعب او كم متر مربع من القوالب... الخ من البنود المختلفة... والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس خلدون (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*مطلوب خبراء هندسيين*

الرجاء ممن يعمل مهندس مشرف (مهندس موقع ) على بناء سكني أن يتفضل مشكوراً بتعبئة البيانات المرفقة للإستفادة من خبرته و شكراً لكل من يساهم (أحتاج لهذه البيانات في رسالتي الماجستير):55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير , خبرات وابداعات المهندس العربي واسعة الافق وليس لها حدود .

ننتظر مزيد من مساهماتكم .

والله الموفق .




البغدادي


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق لجميع الأخوة الأعضاء


----------



## عمارالتعدين (11 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى الزميل العزيز شكري محمد نوري:
أرجو منك التأكد من المعلومة التي طرحتها حيث لا يوجد شيئ يدعى التآكل بالسحق وإنما يدعى اهتراء وهي الترايبولوجي بالأجنبية أي علم الاحتكاك والاهتراك والتزييت.
و للإيضاح فإننا لا نطلق كلمة تآكل إلا في حال تحقق شروط التآكل وهي غير محققة في هذه الحالة
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

عمارالتعدين قال:


> إلى الزميل العزيز شكري محمد نوري:
> أرجو منك التأكد من المعلومة التي طرحتها حيث لا يوجد شيئ يدعى التآكل بالسحق وإنما يدعى اهتراء وهي الترايبولوجي بالأجنبية أي علم الاحتكاك والاهتراك والتزييت.
> و للإيضاح فإننا لا نطلق كلمة تآكل إلا في حال تحقق شروط التآكل وهي غير محققة في هذه الحالة
> وشكرا



لقد تأكدت من المعلومة ولي مصادري وخبرتي في هذا المجال .

واذا كان لديك شك هات ما لديك لكي نتوصل الى الحقيقة .

شاركنا بما تعلم .


البغدادي:70:


----------



## مصطفى2007 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*خبرتي في مصنع الأسمنت*

لدي خبرة احملها في مصانع الأسمنت حيث أنني عملت فيها وخاصة في السيولر الناقلة للمواد الخام وقد عملت في تركيبها وتشغيلها وصيانتها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفى2007 قال:


> لدي خبرة احملها في مصانع الأسمنت حيث أنني عملت فيها وخاصة في السيولر الناقلة للمواد الخام وقد عملت في تركيبها وتشغيلها وصيانتها



أذن حدثنا بعض الشئ عن خبرتك في بعض المهام لكي نستفاد من تجربتك .

وشكرا جزيلا مقدما مع التقدير .:75:


البغدادي:20:


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الخ العزيز شكري
تحياتي لك وولاخوة الزملاء
كلفت عام 2005 بادارة احد المشاريع الستراتيجيه لسناعة السمنت
والمشروع هو تاهيل وتشغيل احد الخطوط المتوقفه منذ عام 1985
وسبب التوقع وجود مشكله فنيه اعترضت المعمل .. تدخلت شركات عده
للمعالجة فمنها انه لم يشخص بالدقه المطلوبه وانسحب ومنهم من طلب
مبلغ خياليه ولم تتفق معه الاطراف الحكوميه .. اضافة الى فقدان اجزاء مهمه
وتخصصيه محتكرة من قبل الشركات العالميه .... الذي تم انجازه هو
الموازنه الميكانيكيه alignment
وتصنيع الركائز المنزلقه slide bearing
تحوير ما متوفر من مواد لتلائم العمليه الانتاجيه والتشغيليه
قد ينظر البعض الى الامر ببساطه ولكن الحقيقه غير ذلك فالعملية تمت لفرن طوله 180 متر
مركونا على الارض وبدون مساند ولا ركائز ... والموازنه الميكانيكيه لم تتوفر لها المعدات اللازمه 
للفحص والقياس . وكذلك النظريات الهندسيه الخاصه به لم نكن قد بلغناها بالدقه المطلوبه
كذلك لم نكن نتملك المعلومات الفنيه والوثائق على الاطلاق ...
فقمنا بتدريب كوادر هندسيه شابه واستعرضنا لهم الطرق والنظريات في الهندسه المستويه والمثلثات
والهندسه العكسيه الصناعيه ... مستخدمين اجهزه تقليديه وكلاسيكيه لاتتعدى جهاز الليفل والثيودولايت العادي
اثمرت الجهود الى النتائج المرجوه ومن خلالها امتلاك مجموعه متخصصه في هذا المجال
اما الانجاز الاهم وهو تصنيع الركائز المنزلقه محليا وهو ما لم يطرق حسب علمي في اي دولة عربيه
ربما لانهم غير مضطرين لهذا لمقدرتهم على الشراء والاستيراد .. لكن ظروفنا الوطنيه المعروفة في العراق
اوجبت علينا هذا ..
ولان المصانع العراقيه متوقفه اضطررنا للتعامل مع بعض الرش في القطاع الخاص واعددنا لهم التحاليل الكيمياويه
للسبيكه المستخدمه والمسلك التكنولوجي للسباكه والتشغيل وباشراف مباشر منا ... وانجزت الفقرات مثل ما خطط لها
وظهرنا بتصنيع اجزاء تضاهي بل فاقت بادائها المنتج الاجنبي ... والانجاز الاهم من هذا ان اكتسب اصحاب الورش من القطاع الخاص هذه الخبره واحترفوا عمليات التصنيع بعد ان كان عملهم يقتصر على سباكة الاهين فقط فتجاوزوها الى اعمال سبائك المعدن الابيض والبرونز وبدقه عاليه جدا ....
وهنا لا اريد ان اقول انه عمل خارق بل ما اردت قوله ان لا مستحيل امام الاصرار ولن نخضع لاحتكارات الشركات
والمهم اننا انجزنا انجازات مركبة النتائج وهي الانتاج والخبره ..
وشكرا لكم


----------



## هاله الشيخ (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كان بمنتي ان اشارك معكم بس لا املك الخبره الكافي لاني مازلت طالبه 
بس مشكورين هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزي حامد المحمداوي .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله الف خير ونورتنا بحديثك المثمر .

حقا الحاجة ام الاختراع والمهندس العربي هو مبدع في احنك الظروف .

انا شخصيا استفدت من درسك( بأنه لاشي مستحيل ما دام هناك اصرار وعزيمة تتخطى كل الصعاب )

الف شكر وفائق الاحترام لشخصكم القدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى واول عمل لى كان فى مصنع لتشكيل وتشغيل المعادن خاصة الآستنلس استيل وممكن افيد اى اخ عن تصنيع اى منتج استنلس مثل ( اساسات مستشفيات - تجهيز فنادق-تجهيز معامل البان ) واجرى على الله ونسالكم الدعاء


----------



## محمد ادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوتى الاعزاء
لدى خبرة متواضعة حول المعدات الوارة ( مضخات وتوربينات بخارية وضواغط ) وانا على استعداد للنقاش والمساعدة فى هدا المجال
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (15 يونيو 2010)

من يتعلم كثيرا ينعم بالثقه والثقه اول درجلت الخبره


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2010)

عمر همام عبد الموج قال:


> من يتعلم كثيرا ينعم بالثقه والثقه اول درجلت الخبره



شكرا جزيلا على تواصلكم وتعاونكم .

البغدادي


----------

